# The fun begins.......



## goproguy (Oct 18, 2018)

So, I have an Asus Rog g750jw with
8gb ram
1tb hdd 5400rpm
4-core i7-4700
Nvidia 765m 2gb vram 

I have been living with it since I bought it in 2013 or 14 and it was never the best machine. The design was about a year old when I got it and my specific machine was used (bestbuy refurb, i was told a guy just brought it back cause his wife didn't like it). I thought it was slow compared to our family PC with Pentium and 6gb ram, but didn't return it. 
I just ended up buying an ssd last night to make into a boot drive as I have heard it will make it WAY faster. Also considering a ram upgrade to 16 or 24gb. (It has 2 4gb stocks with two more open slots and maxes out at 32gb)

What I need to know is, as a man who knows nothing about systens or anything like that, is it worth going to geek squad or staples to have this installed? Or is there somewhere that can tell me how to do it myself. 
Also, any ideas about whether I need more than 16gb of ram are welcome. I use the computer for gaming, but it is not my daily driver. 
Thanks


----------

